# I hope this helps out



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

with the price of fuel getting to the point it's absurd, hopefully y'all can find someone to catch a ride with or split expenses. Enjoy.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Mont. This is very thoughtful of you. I hope to use this new forum this summer.


Dexter


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Mont. Hopefully this will be busy forum this summer. I know it will sure help us fill out the crew instead of running out with just 2 or 3 on board.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Sam Wells down at South Padre Island has fuel $ for blue water crewing rides. Familar with ground and drift fishing from the head-boats - want to learn fishing trolling and tournament styles. Not a puker. Long-time small boat experience. Good attitude. Needs a haircut. Quick learner for TIFT if it works out. PM for phone #. -sam


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Cool Deal Mont!!! I guess we can post up our "Fishing" Resume's and hope for the best huh?!!?


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm assuming crew typically bring thier own Rods?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Hal01 said:


> I'm assuming crew typically bring thier own Rods?


not on my boat


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Great Ideal Thanks


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

So you supply everything???



Bill Fisher said:


> not on my boat


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> So you supply everything???


in-the-way of rods, reels, and artificial lures.......... yes

i ask guests to bring ice, their own sack lunch, and hope they volunteer to share in the fuel expense


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

That's sad when you have to "hope they volunteer to share in fuel expenses"
I would, as I normally do just ask.. how much am I expected to help out with? or how much does the trip normally cost per person...

Where to you fish out of??? I forgot..



Bill Fisher said:


> in-the-way of rods, reels, and artificial lures.......... yes
> 
> i ask guests to bring ice, their own sack lunch, and hope they volunteer to share in the fuel expense


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> That's sad when you have to "hope they volunteer to share in fuel expenses"


nuttin sad there........ just being legit in my wording since i don't charter
(unlike Hot Rod i can't afford to take everyone out just for the price of a baloney sambich )

i'm down here in SPI like Swells so there's a potential of 2 right there

i'm gonna prolly want 4 or 5 on my boat this year because at $3/gal and running hard to deep water it's $600-a-day, $4/gal = $800
(that about 13 hrs o'fishing) equal split for everyone on board (self included) would be what's best.......... i'm happy to run the boat and deckhand whilst others bring'em in

i'm mostly after big-game on-the-troll but slower running going out, and staying within 30 miles, it'd be cheaper.......... i could be negotiable on that cuz i just love getting out there

i can go any 7 days a week May thru September when the seas allow except i'm committed for club tournaments twice a month on some fridays and saturdays


----------



## mikefish (Jan 5, 2006)

*possible fishing trip*

man what a ride we are a bunch of okies who try to come a couple times a summer to fish in blue water adn would be more than happy to pay expenses to get to ride with you we are all related in one form or another not heavy drinkers but great guys who love to fish and hunt.

my 15 son is one fishing machine most of us have never been sick adn believe me we have had our chance to do so.
we all have some tackle mostly medium penns and drop boat rods for 40 -50 lb line we usualy do great on the capt. john but we would love to go on a small boat sometime also we will clean and treat your boat like its our own.
buy or catch all bait etc. and bring all the bolony sambiches!!!!!!!!! you can put down your piehole

let us know if you would like to put together a trip or two and we will start planning

thanks

mike leland 
918-639-9688
collinsville, okla
10845 e 142 pl 
74021
[email protected]


----------

